# Erick Dampier Chooses Houston.



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> The Houston Rockets have long been in pursuit of one more big man to shore up their front line and add additional insurance in the event of another injury to Yao Ming, and now, according to sources close to the situation, the Rockets have found their man.
> 
> Houston has been just one of many teams interested in signing free agent center Erick Dampier, and HOOPSWORLD has learned that they are now going to ultimately win his services. The former Dallas Mavericks center has been pursued by a number of team, including the Miami HEAT, Milwaukee Bucks, Portland Trail Blazers and Phoenix Suns, *but the Rockets offered the best financial package, as well as a shot at being a part of a potentially-contending team*.





> The situation for the Rockets, of course, is tenuous at best when it comes to the center position. Yao Ming is easing his way back into the lineup after missing an entire season with a broken foot. His minutes are limited and he isn't able to play in back-to-back games, meaning the Rockets have only Brad Miller and Jordan Hill on nights when Yao is unavailable. Miller was an excellent offseason addition and is certainly a capable starter, but he can't play 48 minutes a night and if he were to get hurt the Rockets would really be in trouble.
> 
> Dampier spent the last six seasons with the Dallas Mavericks, and averaged 6.0 points, 7.3 rebounds and 1.4 blocks per game in 55 appearances last season. In July he was traded to the Charlotte Bobcats, who exercised a termination clause in Dampier's contract and made him a free agent





> Dampier is not, by himself, a championship piece, but he does understand how to run the pick-and-roll, which will help Rockets head coach Rick Adelman free up his lightning-quick guards on the offensive end, and he is also still a solid defender. He's the shot-blocking threat Houston loses with Miller in the lineup, and he's a much stronger deterrant than frequent center Chuck Hayes, whom the Rockets would prefer to use primarily at forward this season.
> 
> It will likely take some time for Dampier to get into game shape, as he missed training camp and preseason, but *he will eventually be a solid piece for the Rockets, who have struggled defensively in their first two games of the 2010-11 season*.





> Houston's roster is already at 15, meaning someone will have to be waived or traded to make room for Dampier. It's most likely that person will be promising point guard Ishmael Smith, who was an unlikely candidate for the final cut after preseason, but played so well the Rockets simply couldn't let him go. Now, with the need at center superceding the need for an additional small guard, *Smith is probably the odd man out*.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=17747


We need a big that can protect the rim when yao is not playing and he is the perfect compliment to Brad miller.
Looks like Jordan Hill will be riding the pine once again.
Are we going to cut Ish Smith?!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh well whatever..... bring him in. As long as he can box out and prevent other bigs from going over our backs


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I smell something.......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I love Smith.

We might as well trade Taylor instead he isnt about to make the roatation. 
Smith has shown he can make the rotation if one player is injured. 

But how many players have to be injured for Taylor to make the rotation?

At the wing position. 
Battier Martin Budinger Lee Lowry Patterson Jeffries are more likely to get minutes over Taylor. 

PS I realise Jeffries would be the best to trade but his contract is untradeable without other pieces.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sweet now we have the "best center in the west" on our roster.

I wonder who is getting shipped out, and for what... Hmmm

Taylor possibly traded...
Battier and/or Jefferies possibly traded...
Smith waived?

No idea


----------

